# Nail polish storage, my solution



## magosienne

I've been looking around for a new system to store my polishes. I recently ordered five more CG polishes, and that was it for my previous storage system. Before, i had them in a separate plastic box, then i moved them into my travel case. But they were taking too much place and it wasn't an ideal solution. The previous box was too small and some of the polishes were lying down, something i just hate to do with nail polishes.

You may find tons of ideas on makeup storage and set ups on the internet, but very few on polish storage. The polish racks sold by transdesign are cool but because they're clear you can't store them in direct sunlight, and i don't have the space to hang it in the bathroom, which already contains a lot of skincare products. The shipping costs are also _way_ too expensive.

I currently store all my makeup in my room, so i figured i needed something that closes. I wanted stackable drawers, but compact means small drawers, anything big enough to house my nail polishes standing up would have the size of a furniture, which i don't want.

Instead i went to Muji, always a good place to hit for good storage ideas.

I bought this box. It's stackable if a second box is needed, and it has a lid. The measures are 150*220*103 mm.





I can fit all my polishes inside, even some tools like my Konad plates, stamp and grater thingie.





Because i'm still paranoid about humidity, i keep a small silica bag inside *eyeroll*.


----------



## AmourAnnette

Cute!

That would work well for smaller collections, for sure. I've noticed a lot of people are absolutely OBSESSED with Helmers from Ikea. And I dont understand why... maybe it's because for me personally, i need to be able to SEE my pretty rainbow of polishes instead of them being hidden in drawers &gt;_&lt;

My favorite storage:

For smaller collections





for larger collections (the bigger racks hold up to 98 bottles)


----------



## moriesnailart

This is what I bought a couple of days ago to store my nail polishes, it has tons of space and you can store your nail polishes sitting up.





Here's a closer look at one of the racks:


----------



## Diava

Ooo I absolutely love muji, they have some awesome storage stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> also love their extra thin cotton buds are really good for nail clean up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />, I currently store my polish in drawers, I would love to have those wall racks though, it would be lovely to be able to see all the pretties all the time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jeanarick

Ooohhh Adri, where'd you get that. It'd be good for makeup too. I want one or two or three hahahaha


----------



## lolaB

I love my Helmers because they keep my polishes dust-free and safe from the sun. Plus they double as furniture. I'm thinking of doing something like this with my Helmers:





Source: nailnoob @ MUA


----------



## AmourAnnette

*gasp* That is awesome! See, that makes me dislike Helmers a whole lot less! &lt;3


----------



## katana

Aw, your collections make me jealous! LoL My stash is tiny compared to all of yours! I have no need for large polish storage....makeup on the other hand! Lol


----------



## LivingTheDream

Were did these nailpolish racks come from? I've been looking for some nailpolish racks exactly like this and can not find ANY nailpolish racks except for on ebay and other auction sites and i refuse to buy anything from a auction site.

 



> Originally Posted by *AmourAnnette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Cute!
> 
> That would work well for smaller collections, for sure. I've noticed a lot of people are absolutely OBSESSED with Helmers from Ikea. And I dont understand why... maybe it's because for me personally, i need to be able to SEE my pretty rainbow of polishes instead of them being hidden in drawers &gt;_&lt;
> 
> My favorite storage:
> 
> For smaller collections
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for larger collections (the bigger racks hold up to 98 bottles)


----------



## moriesnailart

> Originally Posted by *jeanarick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ooohhh Adri, where'd you get that. It'd be good for makeup too. I want one or two or three hahahaha



I got it a this really cheap warehouse place where I live (Costa Rica) but I'm pretty sure you should be able to find something similar in the States. If I see something like this online I'll let you know.



> Originally Posted by *LivingTheDream* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Were did these nailpolish racks come from? I've been looking for some nailpolish racks exactly like this and can not find ANY nailpolish racks except for on ebay and other auction sites and i refuse to buy anything from a auction site.


You can buy them online at transdesign.com, that's where I buy all my polishes and nail stuff. The little one is $14.50 and the wall rack is $39.95


----------



## swedgal

The Muji box is a great idea! I have a rather little collection but after my last trip to the USA it has grown out of the little Ikea box I had (how can one resist when OPI nailpolish cost just 1/3 of what they do at home?!?





). I will check it out next time I go shopping, I was just wondering in which price range are those boxes and if the plastic is rigid.


----------



## Dalylah

Mine are hanging on the wall in a large acrylic display  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AmourAnnette

You can get the racks at transdesign.com, head2toebeauty.com, ebay, etc  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## magosienne

> Originally Posted by *swedgal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Muji box is a great idea! I have a rather little collection but after my last trip to the USA it has grown out of the little Ikea box I had (how can one resist when OPI nailpolish cost just 1/3 of what they do at home?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ). I will check it out next time I go shopping, I was just wondering in which price range are those boxes and if the plastic is rigid.



The plastic is solid (polypropylene), the box was in the bath storage solutions and it costs me i think around 6â‚¬. I like Ikea but i always come back empty handed (well, except for the things i didn't plan to buy lol !), when Muji always has something in store for me. I also organized all my pens and other desk accessories with Muji storage.


----------



## bellaaddict242

They have a variety of nail polish racks at trandesign.com 

But I made my own, I will post a picture later  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## 13Bluestar97

> Originally Posted by *moriesnailart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is what I bought a couple of days ago to store my nail polishes, it has tons of space and you can store your nail polishes sitting up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a closer look at one of the racks:



*Looks at my own tiny (27) nail polish collection*


----------



## Steffi

Anyone know exactly how many bottles a Helmer would hold?

I have a pretty hefty collection (over 300 bottles)...I need better storage than the billions of plastic bins they're in now.lol.  However there's no IKEA near me and I'd have to order it online, which means paying for shipping which is almost as much as the dang unit.


----------



## kpierre

For me, I use a "nailbox" which is basically a toolbox with about 3 or 4 levels to organize my nail polish bottles.  Do not get me wrong, I do not have a lot of bottles of colors but I just like to keep them organized.  The good thing about this is that you get a lot of extra room where you can put other accessories that you might need while doing your nails.  You can put your file, a brush and even a foam on the available compartments.


----------



## magosienne

> Originally Posted by *Steffi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone know exactly how many bottles a Helmer would hold?
> 
> I have a pretty hefty collection (over 300 bottles)...I need better storage than the billions of plastic bins they're in now.lol.  However there's no IKEA near me and I'd have to order it online, which means paying for shipping which is almost as much as the dang unit.



Well transdesign has a nail polish storage solution you might like : nail polish racks in clear plastic you can hang on a wall. The only possible downfall would be the shipping costs to where you live.

Hit the DIY stores in your area, and see if you can't use some kind of shelf to store them.


----------



## ~Jenny~

I have all of mine in drawers on a trolley...but its heavy so I need to find a more mobile solution!!!


----------



## mehzabin

This looks great! where did you get this from and how much?

thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KitaRei

Quote:

Originally Posted by *lolaB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I love my Helmers because they keep my polishes dust-free and safe from the sun. Plus they double as furniture. I'm thinking of doing something like this with my Helmers:





Source: nailnoob @ MUA
This is awesome, I NEED this in my life.  I wonder where you can get that top piece of wood?


----------



## kelliq

It looks like a simple piece of plywood or something, sanded down and painted.


----------



## sara145wilson

Great Collection.


----------

